# Duck tales in hindi?



## trublu (Mar 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me any website where i can watch old cartoons like Duck tales,Talespin,Chip n Dale,etc. in *hindi*?


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 26, 2008)

Me've been searching like maniac everywhere on the planet for duck tales hindi . You tube links are available though for very few episodes . It's just so different in english it takes the fun out of duck tales . Just lved the way they said Uncle Scroooooge . Ciao


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah mehra is right watch them in english i got all complete episodes from torrents.I like Vincent the guy who wears gyzmo duck robot suite.


----------



## chesss (Aug 26, 2008)

har din har pal something hai yeh ducktales
woohooo
khele khatron se har pal yeh ducktales 
woohoo


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 26, 2008)

They were awesome cartoons, me also still looking for complete series of those cartoons like Duck Tales, Gummy Bears, Arabian Nights, Talespin, Buzz light year etc...etc...I am ready to spend any amount for the Hindi version of them......

Does anybody know about where we can get them??


----------



## _______ (Aug 26, 2008)

^^me too looking for the same. I miss all these cartoon shows.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 26, 2008)

till now i remember the words the gizmo duck used to say before calling his gizmo suit

" SHERIN COMPORTING "

or something like that

btw was the ducks name duck win duck ??


----------



## krazzy (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ Do you mean DarkWing Duck?


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 3, 2008)

^^YES , the cartoon was awesome. i was a fan of it in my childhood days.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

HELL YEA!! Those were the days.. I enjoyed every episode of duck tales and tailspin.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2008)

great news.. Talespin (hindi dub) has started again on JETIX ( toon disney india )
*e.imagehost.org/0801/Talespin.jpg
enjoy..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

Madam Mahalingam


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ Don Karnash


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ Kid Cloudwalla  Baloo


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

*i37.tinypic.com/2hgwu46.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ we have all seen what they look like


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers and aladdin ( hindi dubbed ) bhi JETIX pe aa rahe hai        

Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers 
*e.imagehost.org/0277/rescuerangers.jpg


Jetix ( Toon Disney India)

Talespin - 8:00 AM 
Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers - 10:00 AM
Talespin - 10:30 AM
Aladdin - 11:30 AM


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

old is gold, can someone rip them ? n share them


----------



## anispace (Nov 23, 2008)

^^
and get banned in the process


----------



## Chirag (Nov 23, 2008)

^^
There are other places to share too


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 23, 2008)

me dling duck tales for myself from totrrents.abt 8.3gb.DT is my fav cartoon of all time.i'd learned so many things from it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> There are other places to share too


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ahhh memories.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif  Gummy Bears *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=loUNoy0Qub0&feature=related


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 30, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> till now i remember the words the gizmo duck used to say before calling his gizmo suit
> 
> " SHERIN COMPORTING "
> 
> ...



Darkwing Duck
*www.imagehost.ro/pict/292353344931b9de0f5c3.jpg
हो जाए खतरों से टक्कर। (Ho Jaye Khatron Se Takkar ) *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember, I used to watch them till I was 8 years old. Then suddenly, the DD Metro channel was stopped by Doordarshan.

Duck Tales is the best cartoon I've ever watched.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 30, 2008)

ahh.. Those days..


----------



## satyamy (Nov 30, 2008)

ma friend has few episodes of Duck Tales & Talespin
but my net connection 

I'll try to share


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 30, 2008)

ducktales hindi episodes rocks 
*in.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=66AF709FC261E5FA


----------



## amol48 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have duck tales complete season but in English!! Also my net connection is slow so seeding them would mean seeding forever


----------



## kharb (Feb 12, 2009)

Please show the download link



Rockstar11 said:


> great news.. Talespin (hindi dub) has started again on JETIX ( toon disney india )
> *e.imagehost.org/0801/Talespin.jpg
> enjoy..


Have anyone download link of Duck Tales & Tale Spin


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the series in english, but even I'd like to get some in hindi.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome to this forum buddy .... wats ur location ?? if in delhi then may be u wanna share them with me  ....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2009)

kharb said:


> Please show the download link
> 
> 
> Have anyone download link of Duck Tales & Tale Spin



ducktales hindi episodes.. enjoy
*www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=66AF709FC261E5FA


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Fixed link: *www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=66AF709FC261E5FA

I really want to thank the guy who uploaded them.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 27, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> welcome to this forum buddy .... wats ur location ?? if in delhi then may be u wanna share them with me  ....



hi i m in delhi i have the collection but in english 100 episodes 8.5gb. if you want then contact me at ladyinspector1986@yahoo.com or pm me.


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 27, 2009)

Just search on google.
"duck tales in hindi torrent".
I have downloaded 8 episods via this.


----------



## manusag (Feb 27, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> *ladyinspector*1986@yahoo.com.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

lool


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 28, 2009)

manusag said:


>



thx LOL


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 28, 2009)

Bhai logo Good news Tale Spin in Coming in Hindi @jetix 
Watch this www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRPcG1VZpjQ 
I was searching this since loooooong 

But i m not having jetix  in my cable  so its a request of mine to
copy the episodes from jetix and upload it 

regards
Saurabh kakkar


----------

